# Box Making



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Solid Myrtle Inlay Box SMIB (built by after thought processes)*

I was supposed to be cleaning up for Christmas when I found a length of of Tasmanian Myrtle offcut.

I decided I should put a challenge to myself and try to make a box from it just using the one piece of solid timber.

This is where all the creative after thoughts started kicking in! (ATn)

I originally started off with the box using the length of Tassie Myrtle which was about 800mm long 90mm wide and 20mm thick.

*Preparation of the Box Frame:*

AT1 
I thought I would match all the grain so it ran continously around the box, so I decided to divide it up into four sections.
Section 1 An end about 120mm, 
Section 2 The corresponding side at about 250mm then,
Section 3 The other end at 120mm and finally, 
Section 4 The other side at 250 mm.

AT2 
I then realised that the begining of Section A and the end of Section 4 would not be matched.
Not being too concerned this would give me at least 3 joints grain matched, and the miss matched section could be at the back.

I Jointed the piece of timber and thicknessed it, this activity resulted in a nice piece of usable length of about 750mm.
As it looked OK I thought I would remove the bullk of the timber in the middle.

AT3
I contiued on and then set up the shaper with a 50 mm straight cutter and milled out the middle section.
Using a series of incremental cuts the 50mm recess was formed, it had very small amount of chip out on the edges at the final depth of the recess was about 10 mm.

The ajoining lips top and bottom were now 20mm.

I then cut a rebate for the bottom of the box and it was ready for the next stage of assembly.

I cut up all the timber and by the time I had finished all the miters it was a loose assembled size of 230 mm x 110 mm x 18 mm.

I glued it up and after checking it the next day it looked very bland, almost no significant grain pattern and the edges were very sharp, and there were the small chips which needed sanding off.

AT4.

*Adding an inlay strip:*

I decided adding an inlay strip would add some characer.

Returning to the shaper I set it up again whith a smaller cutter and cut a inlay recess by doing an initial cut and then moving it up and reversing the box to ensure I had it centralised. 
Note:This step should have been done with the timber in one length.

AT5

*Rounding over the edges*

Part 1:
This process turned into a very involved activity and again should have been done before the timber was cut up.

Part 2: I set up a round over bit in the shaper and did the top lip and bottom lip.
This worked well and the finish removed all the small chip out defects. The only problem was the inner edges were still square and sharp.
My round over bit bearing was too high and would touch on the recess top before engaging the inner edge.

AT6 
To overcome this problem I removed the bearing and the bit just fitted …great.

AT7 I was then I decided I should take some photographs to document the errors I was encountering so others may benefit.










*Rounding over the Corners*

I used my disk sander to round over the corners and did it by eye.

This is the result so far.

*After Rounding over the Corners:*



















*After Rounding over the edges:*



















Humm so much for cleaning up!... To be continued!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

robscastle said:


> *Solid Myrtle Inlay Box SMIB (built by after thought processes)*
> 
> I was supposed to be cleaning up for Christmas when I found a length of of Tasmanian Myrtle offcut.
> 
> ...


Looks like it's cleaning up rather well Robert!
The banding looks Excellent on it, just the right touch…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Solid Myrtle Inlay Box SMIB (built by after thought processes)*
> 
> I was supposed to be cleaning up for Christmas when I found a length of of Tasmanian Myrtle offcut.
> 
> ...


Nice job so far…


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Solid Myrtle Inlay Box SMIB (built by after thought processes)*
> 
> I was supposed to be cleaning up for Christmas when I found a length of of Tasmanian Myrtle offcut.
> 
> ...


very nice craftmenship.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Solid Myrtle Inlay Box SMIB (built by after thought processes)*
> 
> I was supposed to be cleaning up for Christmas when I found a length of of Tasmanian Myrtle offcut.
> 
> ...


Robert,

That's looking super cool, so far…!

*That Inlay Strip…. Did you make it? If so, do you have a writeup on how you did it? That is very striking! ... really like it!*

Thank you!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Solid Myrtle Inlay Box SMIB (built by after thought processes)*
> 
> I was supposed to be cleaning up for Christmas when I found a length of of Tasmanian Myrtle offcut.
> 
> ...


Cleaning can wait. I'm likin this


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*SMIB Lid work/s*

So much for making a box from a single piece of wood.
Here I am and already I have used all of the original Myrtle, added a veneer inlay and now working on the lid.

Rummaging through my box making pieces, I obtained from Degoose I find a suitable piece to make a lid for the box.

I am not sure what the timber is but it looked OK and suitable, so onto the table saw it went.










The timber was trimmed removing the split ends and then squared up using the saw.

*Cutting the Rebate:*

I measured the box opening and marked out a suitable rebate to allow it to fit inside.

The rebate was cut with the table saw and then after checking the fit I commenced the lid top profiling.

*Lid Profiling:*

I set the blade angle to 15 degs and started the cuts.










Then it was on to the commencement of sanding a suitable profile, for this I used my disk sander to produce a rough profile rounded to suit the box base.

Once I had that done it was time for final hand sanding.

I initally hand sanded it with 120 Grit and fitted it all up to ensure all was good.










Here is a shot of the rebate.










After taking a look at it I thought the lid mass was too heavy, so I decided to remove some material using a forstner bit.










I then had the silly idea of removing all the mateial to the dept of the forstner bit cuts.
So I made a frame around it thinking I could route out the excess material upside down without being able to see the bit.

This was not one of the smartest of my ideas ideas as removing the material inside using a down cut spiral bit without being able to see what was going on, worked but it failed as the ends broke out ruining all the work.










So it was a trip to the rubbish bin and then time for a complete remake, this time I reduced the lid thickness and replicated the 15 Deg profile.

This was the result for Lid No 2.










And again showing the rebate.










I think the second lid produced a box with a nicer lower profile looking lid and didnt look anywhere like a minature casket that I had with lid No 1.

*The bottom:*

For the bottom I added yet another piece of timber by using a piece of 6 mm MDF.

Timber count is now 4 Frame 1 Veneer Insert 2 MDF Base 3 and the final Lid 4.
Its almost finished, cannot say the same for the clean up !!

Stand by for the finishing process.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

robscastle said:


> *SMIB Lid work/s*
> 
> So much for making a box from a single piece of wood.
> Here I am and already I have used all of the original Myrtle, added a veneer inlay and now working on the lid.
> ...


Splendid Work Robert…
Pity the first top busted out on you, but nice bit of recovery making another so quickly… And it does look better than the first one anyway!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *SMIB Lid work/s*
> 
> So much for making a box from a single piece of wood.
> Here I am and already I have used all of the original Myrtle, added a veneer inlay and now working on the lid.
> ...


Good work Sir.
I too like the grain on the second lid better.

Steve


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *SMIB Lid work/s*
> 
> So much for making a box from a single piece of wood.
> Here I am and already I have used all of the original Myrtle, added a veneer inlay and now working on the lid.
> ...


keep the good work up.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *SMIB Lid work/s*
> 
> So much for making a box from a single piece of wood.
> Here I am and already I have used all of the original Myrtle, added a veneer inlay and now working on the lid.
> ...


*Rob,* it looks to me like each mistake ends up being a significant improvement in appearance. The finished product should be a beauty. I have made boxes like that too.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *SMIB Lid work/s*
> 
> So much for making a box from a single piece of wood.
> Here I am and already I have used all of the original Myrtle, added a veneer inlay and now working on the lid.
> ...


Yep, second lid for me too


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Inlay veneer dilema*

Does any LJ understand the method of construction or demonstrate how this Inlay strip is manufactured ?










Joe Lyddon and I have been discussing it and I must admit I was curious about it on the purchase day.

Here is one of the replies Joe and I have been conversing about

I had another look at the inlay veneer strip in an attempt to determine how it was made.
I have a small hand held microscope I used to use for stamps, so using that I found the following Observations:
Obs 1: It is definately all composite material and not photo dye image.

Obs 2: The four outer edges on each side which are black and natural the grain runs length wise.
Obs 3: The alternating same Black and natural boxes next in are individual pieces with the grain now at 90 deg to the strip.

Obs 4: There is then two natural timber very thin strings ls running along the length and the grain as is in Obs 2.

Obs 5: The larger natural colour square blocks are individual and the grain runs along the length of the strip, bounded by the black at a grain orientation of 90 deg difference.

Obs 6: the Aztek or alternating up and across and down again is a composite of black, natural, brown, natural again and edged in black again all layered in six sections cut at 45 deg and the grain follows the pattern in relation to its aspect, Up Across Down.

My conclusions:
1. The section in Obs 2 are two veneer sheets one is 100% dyed black, )this is evident by examining the end grain for penetration), and the other is natural timber both glued together face to face.
The sections in Obs 3 are the same composition only positioned at 90 deg to the first section.
The sectons in Obs 6 are composed of the black section, the strip of very thin section an new introduced brown section, the thin section again borderd by the black again.
This is cut at 45 deg and then alternating in position along the length of the veneer strip.

2. From this I can determine how the strip is composed but as to how it is cut handled and assembled is beyond me, I searched on the net and found similar bigger examples, ( and having made some myself) understand the method but not the physicsal mechanics of the assembly of something this size particuarly the handling of parts so small.

All very interesting !!


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Inlay veneer dilema*
> 
> Does any LJ understand the method of construction or demonstrate how this Inlay strip is manufactured ?
> 
> ...


Google "making inlay patterns"...98,000 hits for video.
Here's a good one.
Of course this is private manufacturing. 
I'm sure the big companies are much more automated.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Inlay veneer dilema*
> 
> Does any LJ understand the method of construction or demonstrate how this Inlay strip is manufactured ?
> 
> ...


nice work on the inlays.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Inlay veneer dilema*
> 
> Does any LJ understand the method of construction or demonstrate how this Inlay strip is manufactured ?
> 
> ...


*Rob,* the veneer mills in our area do lots of custom work for private jets. It is done by hand and with computer-programed lasers. They can actually spread glue on the sides of veneer and "weld' long strips together with heat. This one was made with a laser. My guess is that this started as long strips and got assembled or welded together one strip at a time and was laser cut to start with.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *Inlay veneer dilema*
> 
> Does any LJ understand the method of construction or demonstrate how this Inlay strip is manufactured ?
> 
> ...


Inlay banding is typically laid up of small pieces, glued into a "plank" perhaps three to six inches wide and one to three feet long. The individual inlay bands are then sawn off the plank to produce individual usable strips. Some of these are incredibly intricate.

However, the basic process is not particularly complicated. Steve Latta has produced a couple DVD's available at Lie-Neilsen.com. I have them and they are very clear and well produced. You may find them helpful. I make nearly all of my own bandings in this way. Hope this helps.

Roger


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*EGBs Jewellery box opps, or how not to make a bandsaw box*

I had a request from No 2 Son to replicate the Box I made for his first daughter Caitlin
Seems younger sister Emily spotted it and requested the same,










I didn't keep any records on how I did it and asked if I could get it back to copy it, this proved to be impossible due to the aproaching Birthday.

So I set to work, working off a few pictures I took before.

I was making great progress until I put the lid on.

There seemed to be a problen with the grain.










Wondering if I had assembled it incorrectly I reversed the lid, that was worse!










So I "fiddled about" and discovered I had the sides reversed L and R

One side matched









The other side matched









This occured even after I had everything marked and layed out as well!









Oh well thats getting old for you!! and I thought I was making such great progress too!! at least I know what I will be doing first up tomorrow.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *EGBs Jewellery box opps, or how not to make a bandsaw box*
> 
> I had a request from No 2 Son to replicate the Box I made for his first daughter Caitlin
> Seems younger sister Emily spotted it and requested the same,
> ...


Oops


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *EGBs Jewellery box opps, or how not to make a bandsaw box*
> 
> I had a request from No 2 Son to replicate the Box I made for his first daughter Caitlin
> Seems younger sister Emily spotted it and requested the same,
> ...


a generic mistake Rob, most of us do it.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *EGBs Jewellery box opps, or how not to make a bandsaw box*
> 
> I had a request from No 2 Son to replicate the Box I made for his first daughter Caitlin
> Seems younger sister Emily spotted it and requested the same,
> ...


Yep… Getting OLD is the PITTS!
... I know… in 4 months, I will be 80! Now, THAT is OLD! I wish my body could keep up with my MIND!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *EGBs Jewellery box opps, or how not to make a bandsaw box*
> 
> I had a request from No 2 Son to replicate the Box I made for his first daughter Caitlin
> Seems younger sister Emily spotted it and requested the same,
> ...


Sometimes the beautiful grain just fools all of us!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*EGB Jewellery box Opps Fixed*

Just in case everybody thought I may have dumped the screw up work I did on Emily's Jewellery box.

Today as planned I cut off the sides with the bandsaw and glued them back on the correct sides.
Fabricated a hinge and began the inlay banding

Here we go, this is when you turn on the bandsaw and fingers crossed hope it works out.










First cut went well so I continued










Now I dry assembled all the parts this time to ensure I did not repeat my previous error










Glue it back together for the second time, let it dry then

Then fabricated the lid hinge, and began the inlay banding work.










Note the correct flowing grain, ....just in case you missed it ….Phew saved !!

Thats enough self flagelation (is that correct spelling?) now its on to a completed Project !!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *EGB Jewellery box Opps Fixed*
> 
> Just in case everybody thought I may have dumped the screw up work I did on Emily's Jewellery box.
> 
> ...


the fix is in

nice save


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *EGB Jewellery box Opps Fixed*
> 
> Just in case everybody thought I may have dumped the screw up work I did on Emily's Jewellery box.
> 
> ...


COOL "SAVE" !!

That is thinking OUT of the Box!

Very good!

Thank you!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *EGB Jewellery box Opps Fixed*
> 
> Just in case everybody thought I may have dumped the screw up work I did on Emily's Jewellery box.
> 
> ...


Good recovery Rob. Nice banding too.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

robscastle said:


> *EGB Jewellery box Opps Fixed*
> 
> Just in case everybody thought I may have dumped the screw up work I did on Emily's Jewellery box.
> 
> ...


Great save, I mean adjustment, love the way it flows


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Off cuts/Scraps put to use*

I just finished making some compartment boxes










In the process I had a few off cuts of which naturally enough had been jointed and thicknessed.

The timber was New Guinea Rosewood so it was worth saving as such.










So today I got out the Gifkins Dovetail Jig again and set to work making four small boxes as a skill building activity.

Once I had the Dovetails cut and glued up I sanded them all to 320 grit, rounded the corners over and applied a finishing coat of Shellawax.

*A note:* The recommended minimum sanding finish before applying Shellawax is 320 Grit otherwise its a waste of the product.










Quite a nice result I thought.










Simple as that !!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Off cuts/Scraps put to use*
> 
> I just finished making some compartment boxes
> 
> ...


The boxes, once engraved and finished turned out great…
Your new boxes look great… did the groove cut better once the box was dry assembled…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Off cuts/Scraps put to use*
> 
> I just finished making some compartment boxes
> 
> ...


Yes the results refelected using the correct method!

I had to cut the rabbets off to begin, hence they are about 10mm shorter in height.

Here is the base shot!
( Apart from the one I dropped, hence the edge damage) big improvement.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Off cuts/Scraps put to use*
> 
> I just finished making some compartment boxes
> 
> ...


Very nicely done


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Off cuts/Scraps put to use*
> 
> I just finished making some compartment boxes
> 
> ...


Those are real nice. Thanks for another idea for all my scrap wood.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Off cuts/Scraps put to use*
> 
> I just finished making some compartment boxes
> 
> ...


Very COOL boxes!

Quite a BUNCH of them!

... now for the cabinet to put them in…


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Off cuts/Scraps put to use*
> 
> I just finished making some compartment boxes
> 
> ...


Hey,* Robert*, what are you going to do with the 11 great boxes you made? I used my segmented box as a tool holder.










Nice work and great joinery. I like the look. You have certainly mastered box joints.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Off cuts/Scraps put to use*
> 
> I just finished making some compartment boxes
> 
> ...


merlinjohn are you going to post some pictures?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Boxguy Big Al's SPLINE Box begins*

This is a project I committed to "quite some time ago" and every time I post a box Big Al reminds me about it.

So after seeing Tooch present his Box I thought it best to get on with it.

It started with some rummaging through my stash of Top End Timber bits, I found some that should do the job nicely.










So just what is this exotic timber you ask, well I think its a bearer from a pallet, anyway it looked nice so into the table saw it went, I simply just saw jointed it then sliced it up.










After that into the thicknessser they went, then I layed them all out and decided which piece to use where.










the sides of the box I wanted to bookmatch, (make that grain match) and put them aside and started on the lid.

Its a basic design with 30 deg angles to provide a raised section.

The lid frame I cut the ripped 30 deg angles with the table saw and the 30 deg 45 deg ends on the combination saw using a 30 deg jig to hold every so I could get very accurate results.

The two sections of the box lid top were glued together and 30 deg angles on all sides cut on the Table saw.










Once I was happy with the dimensions I used my Kreg table to hold everthing in place for the glue up.










Now I am not sure how you actually clamp up something like this so I just taped it all together.










*Note:* There were are no splines harmed in this part.










Next will be the box frame itself and of course some of Big Als famous splines.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's SPLINE Box begins*
> 
> This is a project I committed to "quite some time ago" and every time I post a box Big Al reminds me about it.
> 
> ...


*Robert,* this looks like a good start. Of course it is a missed opportunity. There looks to be room for splines somewhere in this process already. To put splines in a tray you have to use an open, one-sided jig instead of a trough. You can see the splines in an angled side in this project from 6 years ago. I don't think I ever posted that technique it was still early days for my LJ write-ups.

This is how I solved making tray sides with a strap clamp. Of course not many Lumber Jocks are into welding as well, but it worked for me. That Craig clamp is the berries. I haven't noticed you using it before. Nice job there. I don't think I have ever made a box starting with the top, but it makes sense in this case. Onward and upward to the splines. I am eager to see the next step and the splines you add. Keep boxing and keep posting.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's SPLINE Box begins*
> 
> This is a project I committed to "quite some time ago" and every time I post a box Big Al reminds me about it.
> 
> ...


Very COOL project in process…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's SPLINE Box begins*
> 
> This is a project I committed to "quite some time ago" and every time I post a box Big Al reminds me about it.
> 
> ...


*Big Al:* Hey you know what Big Al when I finished it I looked at it and wondered if I could squeeze in a few splines!

So before I progress too much more on it, what say you as to how this could be done? and how many would you use?
Why did I start on the lid first?
Well the answer lies in my inexperience in this type of construction.
I also decidied that the most complex part was going to be within the lid and in my initial mental design concept, I figured that with so many compound angles it was possible that I would screw up on something somewhere, and needing repairing resulting in an overall size change to fix it, and if that happened the lid would be too small for the box frame thus ruining the project.
So I made the start at the most difficult part and of which was the section I had the least experience with.

The Kreg Clamp Table, 
*Funny story time*
I bought it when I was making the Shoe Rack cabinet went to but a packet of screws for the job spied this while I was there and being due to being completely annoyed with having to work on my rickety old bench and my clamps constantly jumping off on me and not being able to clamp up work accurately, for all the pocket holes. It got a good work out there and I was pleased with the purchase.
Mind you it cost an absolute fortune but was worth it in my mind.
I initally went to buy a box of hardwood screws and came home with the Kreg Table and the Kreg screws minus $400 or thereabouts!!!
The purchase was mid way through the blog so it may not have gotten in the pictures.

*Your links:*
I went back and took a look at the links you posted too, ... food for thought there, thats for sure, thank you.

*Joe:* Thanks stand by for a possible spline addition to the lid.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's SPLINE Box begins*
> 
> This is a project I committed to "quite some time ago" and every time I post a box Big Al reminds me about it.
> 
> ...


You're heaps gamer than I Rob. 
I'm even tentative about doing an ordinary box, let alone something this fancy.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's SPLINE Box begins*
> 
> This is a project I committed to "quite some time ago" and every time I post a box Big Al reminds me about it.
> 
> ...


Hey *rc*... that looks like one helluva large jewelry box… you been lying about your wealth or are you planning a few nightly clandestine visits to your local jewelry shops.


> ..... Now I am not sure how you actually clamp up something like this so I just taped it all together…..


It's times like these that I resort to biscuits (and a cuppa tea and let someone other bunny build it)... otherwise like Big Al, make jigs and cauls though I would limit my "assistants" to timber…. and heaps of tape….

That Kreg table gives you a start… as you can sneak up on the angles with clever use of clamps… I know it's hard, but try not to glue all sides in one go… maybe one join at a time, just make sure everything stays square.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's SPLINE Box begins*
> 
> This is a project I committed to "quite some time ago" and every time I post a box Big Al reminds me about it.
> 
> ...


*Crowie:*
I can assure you it isn't as simple as it looks, lots of behind the scenes work going on, ...and reading up on Matthias Wandel's angle and slope chart. Calm as a duck but paddleing furiously under the surface comes to mind.
Thanks, mate and stay tuned as the splines in the lid started today!

*Alex:*
Wealth? ...wealth you say, I have been skint since the loss of my wallet!!
I might put some router bits in it, ... so Tungsten is as good as it wiil get there.

Yeah I wondered about the common sense factor of glueing everything up in one go, but kept blundering on.
As luck had it I managed to get away with it this time, but agree one joint at a time is the go.

I spent all day Sunday doing what I will have to call "fiddling" about, as most of the wood I cut went into the Otto bin as I was trying to replicate Boxguys metal frame only using timber.
I could get it to match at the bottom or at the top but I could not get it to match overall.
Try try try …fail fail fail 
I eventally I gave up (lovely day here in brisbane today so why waste it) and decided to drink beer instead, as I just could not understand how it was done.

I do know how a helix on a crown seal works though !... hic ! ha ha


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Boxguy Big Als Box frame commences*

I started off the frame of the Splined Box No 1 in honour of Big Al's inspiring work.

I used a combination saw only this time … along with a few jigs you see in the pictures.

I marked out the timber to get the best bookmatch I could That meant using both pieces of the timber as I wanted the knot feature displayed on the front and back so I had to sacrifice the material reserved for base of the box to do this.

So a redesign on it will come later, not sure just what to do just yet.










The knot features are a bit hard to see but they are in the boards 2nd and 3rd from the right.

It wasnt without a series of problems.

*1. Excessive splintering.*

This was discovered on squaring the ends of the stock










I removed the blade and replaced it with a new one but the effect was no better on the second test cut










*2. Saw not cutting at 45 degrees.*

I did two test cuts and found the angles were way off, so out with the trusty Japanese Square and started checking the saw. I found the actual saw was touching on the vertical clamp post.
No end of checking corrected this problem, I needed thepost and clamp so the top section of the post got hacksawed off. Obviously never used it at 45 degrees before.
I also fitted a 45 deg ZCI in an effort to reduce splintering.










Have a look at the post and you can see the section I removed, next I then found the clamp handle touched the saw so as I had to use it albeit in a less than optimal position it stayed.

All a bit of a poor effort design wise on Ozito's behalf for the saw, and considering I paid big bucks (almost $100) for it I was a little surprised. (see note below)

*I have to add a Note here: *
I found out later the recommendation is to swap it to the other side, (RTFM + moon slap)
With those issues fixed I began sawing away.

I did a dry fit up and sat the frame on the lid to see if any adjustments were required.










All looked as close as I could get, so I then dry clamped it together to check again.

View 1.










View 2.










View 3.










View 4.










As it looked good enough to glue up I dismantled it all and glued it up and reclamped it, I found the Kreg Table was too hard to use so resorted to my framing clamps,I did use the flat surface though.

I am hoping the splintering will not be too noticable.
That's what you get, I guess for using rubbish tools and wood.










Thats all for today, I am now off looking for material for a replacement base now, and will continue on tomorrow.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Als Box frame commences*
> 
> I started off the frame of the Splined Box No 1 in honour of Big Al's inspiring work.
> 
> ...


*Rob,* the suspense builds. I like the start. I would have used the band clamps to clamp this. The band clamps, if tightened enough sort of even out the corner joints. I have never made a box of this shape. What a challenge. Leave it up to you to do a wild box like this. I am impressed. Looks much like the coffin you once built for the back of your truck.

For other LJs, here is a blog on the band clamps, I know you have a set.

This is a blog on a jig to cut 45s while leaving the saw set at 90. It wouldn't be worth making the jig unless you were going to make several boxes.

Thanks for the mention. I am posting my latest box (of course it has splines) later. I built it in honor of the Hawaiian Volcano. Here's a preview.










Keep boxing and keep posting.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Als Box frame commences*
> 
> I started off the frame of the Splined Box No 1 in honour of Big Al's inspiring work.
> 
> ...


Looking good mate…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Als Box frame commences*
> 
> I started off the frame of the Splined Box No 1 in honour of Big Al's inspiring work.
> 
> ...


Big Al I had your clamps out but I didnt use them.










So here is a shout out as a form of recognition.

Plus I checked out your jig, where did you get the hardware for the build?

That volcanic eruption is a nasy bit of gear I have been watching it on the NEWS.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Als Box frame commences*
> 
> I started off the frame of the Splined Box No 1 in honour of Big Al's inspiring work.
> 
> ...





> ..... All a bit of a poor effort design wise on Ozitos behalf for the saw, and considering I paid big bucks (almost $100) for it I was a little surprised…..


Sorry *rc*, I stay clear of Pierre Cardin tampons, but I do believe in just a little bit of quality when it comes to my tool. Ozito is good for the home handyman that want's to convince the missus that they should get a professional to do the job… alternatively use it as a boat anchor… now…, a boat is too expensive for me, so I stay way clear of Ozito.

We all can't afford a Porsche but we don't have to go through a pub drive through on a mangy old mule with bowel problems and bad breath…. perhaps a good Jap saw is a fair compromise if you don't want to kill electrons.

*PS.* I'm prepared to sell your wallet back to you… finders fee has already been deducted.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Als Box frame commences*
> 
> I started off the frame of the Splined Box No 1 in honour of Big Al's inspiring work.
> 
> ...


I hear you LBD, I have a $400 Einhell combination saw and I should have used it.
In fact after I experienced the problem I went to check The Einhell and noticed it was already shortened so I must have had the same problem some time ago, (like 2013) and modified it as well. 
Same diameter however a solid post as opposed to a tubilar Ozito one.
Should have just swapped out the saws there and then, would have saved a lot of time repeating what I had already done.

After finishing for the day I decided to see if I could buy a replacement post on the net.

It seems Einhell bought Ozito (Which BTW short for Ozzie Tools) however the name Einhell has all but dissapeared as a brand and Ozito is soley retailed by you guessed it, ...Bunnings.

Next time I am at Smiths I will ask a fitter if they would turn me up another post. (or just live with the short one)


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Als Box frame commences*
> 
> I started off the frame of the Splined Box No 1 in honour of Big Al's inspiring work.
> 
> ...


You do too much research! Spend some of that time driving down to Churchill!


> ... (Which BTW short for Ozzie Tools)...


Hope that's not a play on words or I'll burn my Ozzie naturalisation and put my hat in to be a politician!


> ..... After finishing for the day I decided to see if I could buy a replacement post on the net…..


Sorry *rc*, but i must,








One (or maybe two of us) must place a cost on our time… something that most LJ's tend to ignore… the time we have left on this earth is worth far too much for too little return… so, time is NOT cheap… I started with $20 ph but as I get older it has inflated to $50ph (with my weight)... 
If you cannot recoup that cost, spend the shekels on luxuries as opposed to writing off that precious life line!

Back on solid ground and my feet need washing!

*SKI, SKI, SKI!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Als Box frame commences*
> 
> I started off the frame of the Splined Box No 1 in honour of Big Al's inspiring work.
> 
> ...


Very COOL box… I like the jig that lets you cut 45* leaving the blade at 90*...


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Als Box frame commences*
> 
> I started off the frame of the Splined Box No 1 in honour of Big Al's inspiring work.
> 
> ...


The Couch interviews Andrew Scully and Sam Jovanou


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Als Box frame commences*
> 
> I started off the frame of the Splined Box No 1 in honour of Big Al's inspiring work.
> 
> ...





> The Couch interviews Andrew Scully and Sam Jovanou


Checked out the vid (thx for not offering up reading material) and was nearly convinced, if not for my past experience…

Naturally the company owners will say its a great product… hey I think I'm a great guy but I have 2 ex wives that say different… all to their own!

But again I have digress… Your scrappy (with an "s"... for matterial used) project is coming on well…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Als Box frame commences*
> 
> I started off the frame of the Splined Box No 1 in honour of Big Al's inspiring work.
> 
> ...


So I take thats a stamp of approval?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Als Box frame commences*
> 
> I started off the frame of the Splined Box No 1 in honour of Big Al's inspiring work.
> 
> ...


Quack!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box the spline work starts*

Not a lot of progress today as I was busy doing less interesting chores.

Anyway I made a jig (of sorts) to cut the spline pockets,(I guess thats what you call them)
in the box frame.

Its a bit aveage but it did the job. I will have to check out what they really look like later if I continue to do splines.










The corner of the frame sits in the jig at 45 deg and the saw blade passes under cutting the groove.

I didnt have any accurate vernier adjustment for the spline width so I just packed timber beside the frame to widen the cutout.










It was all a bit scary but it worked OK as long as you checked where your fingers were at/before power on.

With that done I set about making the actual splines, for them I used some NG Rosewood.

Some required a little hand sanding to produce a snug dry fit, but once that was done it was simply apply glue and push them in.










Initally I used some plastic spring clamps to hold them but I noticed they had a tendency to open one side of the spline so I took them off.










I did use a test piece to confirm depth and width before cutting the actual box.

*A editing note post posting the blog.*










The Jig and Test pieces I made are not a real smart way to do the splines as the jig needs redesigning and the test pieces are a one off for the box, so unless you are making a set of them its time wasted, so although they worked there is a smarter way!

Boxguy has the correct method documented in a blog, (of which I didnt read until after the event.)










If you look to the left there is a small off cut with a couple of notchs in it, that was used for the depth, as I am assuming they do not penetrate the inside of the box..

Once they were completed this was the view from inside.










That wraps up the work for today.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box the spline work starts*
> 
> Not a lot of progress today as I was busy doing less interesting chores.
> 
> ...


*Little by little… slow n Easy… * best way to go…

*Thank you…*


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box the spline work starts*
> 
> Not a lot of progress today as I was busy doing less interesting chores.
> 
> ...


Hey, *Rob,* it looks like this is coming along. I posted a new box that you might want to look at. This box is going to be spectacular when you put a finish on it. Keep boxing and keep posting.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box the spline work starts*
> 
> Not a lot of progress today as I was busy doing less interesting chores.
> 
> ...


OOPS!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box Sanding hinges and polishing*

Another day of not producing too much exciting.

Sanded the components to 320 G










Deliberated over which hinges I could use, I wanted concealed barrel type but was concerned the top section would encroach on the sloping side so I decided on a simple brass set.










Dithered about trying to decide on a suitable base, (still working on it)
May end up with a cradle type setup.

Decided to do some initial finish polishing mainly to check what sort of a result I would get. Again I did a test run on a piece of scrap first..

That kept me busy for a while and then I decided to call it quits and packed up for the day.


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box Sanding hinges and polishing*
> 
> Another day of not producing too much exciting.
> 
> ...


*Rob*, I really like the shape of this box. It is very creative. I'll bet it really pops when you put that first coat of finish on it. It has been fun to watch you build this. Our techniques are very different.

Since you put splines in both the top and bottom, it is obvious that your case of spline fever has not abated. It is too late for you, but we are working on a vaccine it is glue based and we have discovered that many people are allergic to glue. It seems they tried to eat the school paste in first grade and developed antigens. So, we are working out the problems.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box Sanding hinges and polishing*
> 
> Another day of not producing too much exciting.
> 
> ...


... as the world turns…

Looking good… Nice Finishing trials… can you be more detailed as to what you are trying?

Thank you…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box Sanding hinges and polishing*
> 
> Another day of not producing too much exciting.
> 
> ...


*Boxguy:*
Al yes I agree after looking at a lot of your projects and blogs for guidance, its very obvious the geometric shapes and two part construction I decided to use are vastly different from the way a experienced person would make a box, I can see why you radius edges! nicks and splintering everywhere! All of which I have to spend time attemptingto hide rather than surgically remove!
Maintaing the geometric shapes of sharp "square" edges are an absolute pain to produce and obtain a decent finish fittment.
Also doing the lid and body separately then trying to match fit well all I can say is , I will certainly know better for next time, build as a complete unit then disect it later! (no doubt veiwers are looking and shaking their head thinking "He has got to be keen"

Then add the fact I am now looking at yet another section, the base or "cradle" so it will end up three individual parts built and then custom finished to an exact fit, oh well I will keep bumbling on its too far advanced to give up. Just call me Howard Hughes Mk 11.
However on a positive side the learning aspect outweighs everything else, plus I am actually enjoying it in the process, even if it does end up on the footpath!.

*Joe:*
Thanks for having the patience to follow along, Now the Base or "Cradle" as I refered to it as something like this attached sketchup drawing (LBD!!).










What I am dreaming about is the existing box sits in a rebated section, not too deep as I have equally spaced the splines and dont want to distract from the symetrics too much, along with a "floor" for the box. 
The bottom of the frame/cradle having legs cut out to finish it.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box Sanding hinges and polishing*
> 
> Another day of not producing too much exciting.
> 
> ...


Notice you hadn't opened the box… Still hiding the wealth?

Your little aside about Ozitto didn't fool me… fool me! Expect a visit from the ATO!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box Sanding hinges and polishing*
> 
> Another day of not producing too much exciting.
> 
> ...


Whats this :- fool me… fool me! my God is that a duck echo?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

*Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box Making the base and finishing components*

OK I got a wriggle on and made the base, sanded and polished everything steel wool prepped the surfaces and appliled the first coat of finish.

*The base:*

I could not find any similar material so used another piece of some hardwood.










After thinking how I could make the base quickly and efficently I decided to do everything with the saw.

Step 1.
Cut the rebates.









Step 2.
Finish the rebates.









Step 3.
Split the frames









Step 4.
Cut the 30 deg angle to match the lid. (no suitable picture)
Step 5. 
Cut everything to fit









Step 6.
The glue up









So as not to glue the base onto the table and possibly break the joints upon removal I used some spare cash I had lying around to prevent it










Step 7.
Cutting the feet in and making a ply base









Then it was onto the obligatory sanding and polishing, followed a steel wool rub and then the first coat of finish.



















All that there is left to do now is the final assembly and finishing, the fitting of the hinges and catches, of which I shall not bore you with any more and hence that ends the blog, next time you see Boxguys Spline Box it will be posted as a project.

In closing I must thank all the LJs that took the time to watch and Big Al for his construction posts assisting me in my challenge.

Lesson learned: Do not build a box this way again!


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box Making the base and finishing components*
> 
> OK I got a wriggle on and made the base, sanded and polished everything steel wool prepped the surfaces and appliled the first coat of finish.
> 
> ...


*Rob,* you have pulled off another fabulous creation. I am eager to see it as a final project. I have really enjoyed seeing how you work and solve problems. Great job as always. Keep up the good work. Splines don't have to be this challenging. Keep boxing and keep posting.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box Making the base and finishing components*
> 
> OK I got a wriggle on and made the base, sanded and polished everything steel wool prepped the surfaces and appliled the first coat of finish.
> 
> ...


Being a conversationalist… or is it conservationalist… to save those seals and sea gulls from choking on our Aussie disposable green $100 polymer,









may I suggest some










won't get the glue off, but will make Mr. Bunning richer… and it smells bloody good (if you manage to remember the next day)!

*PS.* 









Is that Merbau on that metal frame? If it is… your decking skills need working on!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box Making the base and finishing components*
> 
> OK I got a wriggle on and made the base, sanded and polished everything steel wool prepped the surfaces and appliled the first coat of finish.
> 
> ...


*Boxguy:*

Thanks for the kind words, the splines ended up being the easy part, all the overcomplicated components were what took so much time. Oh well we learn the hard way sometimes!

*LittleBlackDuck:*

As there is a move to do away with the $100 note I though I had better start using them up

I put one under the wheel of my ute but the only person it caught was Aurora !










Now the Oomph, if it doesnt get glue off what does it smell like? must be strong if it KOs you for 24 Hrs?

Merbau? no just some pallet bearers for my Roubo style bench!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box Making the base and finishing components*
> 
> OK I got a wriggle on and made the base, sanded and polished everything steel wool prepped the surfaces and appliled the first coat of finish.
> 
> ...





> ... my *Roubo* style bench!
> - robscastle


BTDT!... stupid me, I missed the obvious *R' *in the design… without repeating myself, myself… *mea culpa*...

We must be related… I actually use the same *note* to remind me of my tyre pressure… though Bob Jane says I may be overdoing it by some 65 PSI.

*PS.* I also tied to move the $100… didn't work… found crap in the output…

*PPS.* After sniffing my OOMPH, I've yet to determine what it's meant to do…. my eyes get blurry reading the label…

*PPPS.* With all these P's I need a leak, however… yet again I digress… you still make a reasonable *Fenech* impersonation.

*PPPS.* Phew!... for you foreigners… *Fenech* is/was a bloody good Aussie boxer!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box Making the base and finishing components*
> 
> OK I got a wriggle on and made the base, sanded and polished everything steel wool prepped the surfaces and appliled the first coat of finish.
> 
> ...


Fenech ? .. a Boxer AKA a box maker ? I am still thinking !


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box Making the base and finishing components*
> 
> OK I got a wriggle on and made the base, sanded and polished everything steel wool prepped the surfaces and appliled the first coat of finish.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute did you change that while I was replying?


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box Making the base and finishing components*
> 
> OK I got a wriggle on and made the base, sanded and polished everything steel wool prepped the surfaces and appliled the first coat of finish.
> 
> ...





> Wait a minute did you change that while I was replying?
> - robscastle


Sorry *rc*... But the missus makes me change my mind more than my knickers… I thought that Jeff was a better boxer than Richard Pratt.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box Making the base and finishing components*
> 
> OK I got a wriggle on and made the base, sanded and polished everything steel wool prepped the surfaces and appliled the first coat of finish.
> 
> ...


That's a fine looking box, Rob! Even if you took the long way, the destination was worth the journey.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box Making the base and finishing components*
> 
> OK I got a wriggle on and made the base, sanded and polished everything steel wool prepped the surfaces and appliled the first coat of finish.
> 
> ...


COOL trick in making the Frame, like a picture frame!! Very slick / COOL!

Thank you!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box Making the base and finishing components*
> 
> OK I got a wriggle on and made the base, sanded and polished everything steel wool prepped the surfaces and appliled the first coat of finish.
> 
> ...


*Dave:* Thank you, Yep this woodworking sure is challenging but all along I was enjoying myself albeit I was making a lot of unecessary steps for myself.
I actually set out to make a simple box with some splines would you believe! 
It managed to keep me out of trouble for a while and something challenging to look forward to each day.

Plus lottsa fun! add the fact my wife dropped in to see how things were progressing …. what more could a person ask for.

*Joe:* Your 100% correct it does look like a picture frame.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

robscastle said:


> *Boxguy Big Al's Spline Box Making the base and finishing components*
> 
> OK I got a wriggle on and made the base, sanded and polished everything steel wool prepped the surfaces and appliled the first coat of finish.
> 
> ...


*Dave:* Thank you, Yep this woodworking sure is challenging but all along I was enjoying myself albeit I was making a lot of unecessary steps for myself.
I actually set out to make a simple box with some splines would you believe! 
It managed to keep me out of trouble for a while and something challenging to look forward to each day.

Plus lottsa fun! add the fact my wife dropped in to see how things were progressing …. what more could a person ask for.

*Joe:* Your 100% correct it does look like a picture frame.


----------

